
Jason's Machine Learning 101 - antgoldbloom
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1kSuQyW5DTnkVaZEjGYCkfOxvzCqGEFzWBy4e9Uedd9k/preview?imm_mid=0f9b7e&cmp=em-data-na-na-newsltr_20171213&slide=id.g168a3288f7_0_58
======
alpb
This seems a bit 100 than 101 but if anyone's looking for something more next-
level, check out this ML Crash Course by Google (featuring Peter Norvig and
many other Google engineers) [https://developers.google.com/machine-
learning/crash-course/...](https://developers.google.com/machine-
learning/crash-course/ml-intro)

~~~
jasonmayes
Indeed, I highly recommend the MLCC by Google if you want to go deeper
technically speaking and more hands on. My deck was aimed at complete
beginners (even those with no / limited math background). Having taken courses
like the MLCC myself way back when I found that there were some gaps in my own
knowledge before I could appreciate that in its entirety which is in part how
my deck came about to being.

~~~
ai_ia
Nice job, man. By the way, how do you create those animated gifs for
explaining?

~~~
jasonmayes
The GIFs for the product demos such as the ones I have for Soli etc can be
made by dragging an MP4 into Photoshop and then exporting for web as GIF after
resizing. You can then drag those into Google slides and resize as needed.

------
shoyer
Minor correction: the Boston Dynamics robots don't use machine learning. This
is a common misconception, but almost all robots today still use hardwired
control laws. We don't really know how to make robots that can teach
themselves how to do things yet.

~~~
CardenB
Sure- Boston dynamics has bleeding edge controls.

However, I would be really surprised if they didn’t use machine learning!
Their robots have strong perception systems. How do they accomplish that
without machine learning?

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
See this Quora question by a research engineer at Google Brain:

[https://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-learning-algorithms-
are-u...](https://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-learning-algorithms-are-used-on-
Boston-Dynamics-robots)

It doesn't look like they are using a classifier to do object recognition,
although I confess I've never heard of the "sequential composition of cost
funnels" the post is describing, neither do I claim to have understood it at
any depth just from that post.

In any case, it does look like most of their AI (if you would even call it
that) is hand-crafted. I understand that this is the done thing in robotics,
in general.

Note also the various announcements by prominent deep learning groups, like
DeepMind and OpenAI, about teaching robots, or robot hands, to manipulate
various objects of limited shapes and forms. If deep learning and deep
reinforcement learning was particularly successful in training robots to
interact with real-world environments, you can bet you'd see a lot more
announcements advertising this, with titles like "We taught a robot to peel
potatoes using deep learning" etc.

It would be interesting to see if other machine learning techniques are often
used with robotics. I am aware of one paper [1] that uses Inductive Logic
Programming for robot vision, but robotics is really not my field so I'm
probably missing lots of other work.

__________________

[1] _Meta-Interpretive Learning from noisy images_

[https://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~shm/Papers/logvismlj.pdf](https://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~shm/Papers/logvismlj.pdf)

Full disclosure: one of the authors is my PhD advisor

------
antgoldbloom
Sharing because this is a nice intro deck that new people on our team (Kaggle)
have found useful for coming up to speed on ML

~~~
Timpy
I see this is referred to as a deck, but I don't know what that means. What is
the specific meaning of deck in this context? Where do I see more decks like
this?

~~~
jasonmayes
Reference is to slide deck. A deck of slides. This presentation was created
using Google Slides (slides.google.com). I am sure others exist but its up to
the creator to make them public / shared for others to see.

------
augbog
This is a god damn treasure trove of info for people new to ML. Thank you!

------
PunchTornado
isn't everyone tired of these beginner crash courses in ML?

~~~
vnchr
Clearly there’s still demand. Maybe there’s a need for something better.

------
insertcredit
Can't download or print (chrome/safari). Working for anyone else?

~~~
jasonmayes
This was on purpose. This is a "living deck" so will be updated from time to
time and didn't want to maintain several copies. If you have the Google Drive
app I believe you can download for offline viewing and then it will sync
automatically when connection.

------
itronitron
astonishingly devoid of references, and it ignores multiple decades of
computer science

~~~
dang
"Please don't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
shameonyou
You're one to talk.

